# Workshop Extension The End in Sight



## Waka (10 Mar 2008)

As promised my builder arrived this morning to make a start on the workshop extension, HID's still says she hasn't given final approval yet, but we are moving forward.

The only reason I really want the extension is to tidy up at the back of the garage, this is the existing shed that was in place.







Over the weekend I took the fence down between me and Metalwork Pete so I could get the shed down, also allthe spoil is going out this way to the skip.

Before you can blink an eye the shed is down, had to be a little careful becasue its going somewhere else.






Loaded the shed onto the builders truck and transported it to its new resting home, after this the builder made a start of moving a few things out of the way in preparation for a start on the footings tomorrow.





The extension is coming upto the concrete post on the left of the pic, metalwork pete's happy becasue he's getting a nice new wall between the two properties. Must remember to have the compost bin moved.

Lets hope the weathers a little better tomorrow for all that digging, not that I shall be involved.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Mar 2008)

Looking good Waka

Loads of space there for the extension once permission is granted :wink: :lol:


----------



## Mcluma (10 Mar 2008)

That is going to take a lot of work, with that of changing the windows in the house??


----------



## Anonymous (10 Mar 2008)

Nice one Waka. Looks like you'll have a good bit of extra space. What's the finishing date?

We had some builders in a couple of years ago to do some work. It's so satisfying getting work done without working up a sweat.

Dave


----------



## Waka (10 Mar 2008)

Mcluma":2lfmvvlj said:


> That is going to take a lot of work, with that of changing the windows in the house??



I am not doing anything to the house windows, the width of the extension is only coming out as far as the door on the right hand side, ythe dimensions work out at 16" x 8".

[quote = "davejester"] What's the finishing date? 
[/quote]

Not sure on this dave, the builder is only working 3 days a week and he's off on holiday the same time as we are. He hopes to get the footings and slab in before then and start the walls mid April, I suspect the structure will be finished arond the end of April, then a week for me to finish the inside with electrics, insulation, flooring etc. Could have a grand opening sometime in May.


----------



## Shultzy (10 Mar 2008)

Waker. don't rub it in , my shop is only 16' x 8' and I can't extend


----------



## Waka (10 Mar 2008)

Shultzy":1hjzs21a said:


> Waker. don't rub it in , my shop is only 16' x 8' and I can't extend



Sorry Shultzy, wasn't meant as a gloat, I mean as if :lol:


----------



## woodbloke (10 Mar 2008)

Waka wrote:


> The only reason I really want the extension is to tidy up at the back of the garage


...oh really? :^o  - Rob


----------



## irishthump (10 Mar 2008)

Shultzy":2rr9fm6x said:


> Waker. don't rub it in , my shop is only 16' x 8' and I can't extend



Ha! My new workshop is going to be 14x8, so don't come to me with your petyy problems!  

My current shop is 10x8!!!!


----------



## Digit (11 Mar 2008)

> The only reason I really want the extension is to tidy up at the back of the garage, this is the existing shed that was in place.



That's the worst excuse I've ever heard! :lol: 

As regards size it'what you do with it that counts! :roll: 

Roy.


----------



## Waka (11 Mar 2008)

Even with the rain today (we've not had it as bad as most) the builder and his mate turned up at 8:30am to make a start on the digging out. I was really glad that it wasn't me moving all the earth.






They mamanged to fill an 8cu M skip which I thought was a good days work. Skip changeout tomorrow, they'll be back on Thursday to do the rest of the digging.


----------



## Waka (18 Mar 2008)

Things are starting to take some sort of shape, footings are now complete and will soon be ready for the hardcore for the slab, hopefully the slab will be in place by the end of the week.

off to Singapore next week for 3 weeks, also think the buildersd away so there won't be much progress during that time.


----------



## Waka (16 Apr 2008)

Got back from my hol's yesterday, on the plane I was wondering how the workshop extension was coming along, my builder who only does a three day week had been on hol's as well, so I guess I wasn't expecting too much progress.

Went into the back garden and saw this.
















The new double glazed door has replaced the old wooden one I had there.

The windows are in but the glass panel are not, I was planning to have another door in the extension but felt that it wasn't really needed, but I did have one off the three windows down the side, the one nearest the end to be fully opening so that, should I need to escape from that end there is a means.

I hope that he's coming to put the roof on next week and the fibreglass chap coming to do his bit. when thats done we will knock the wall down between the two. before that happens I've a lot of sorting out with removing cupboards, panelling and insulation from that wall before that happens.

I've allowed myself 5 days for electric's insulation, flooring and panelling, so if all goes well I could be in there by the end of the month.


----------



## Paul.J (16 Apr 2008)

Looking good Waka  
Just an idea :shock: 
Why not have a door in the wall you're going to knock down and have the new ext as a finishing shop,or part of it.


----------



## Philly (16 Apr 2008)

Looking great!
Philly


----------



## Paul Chapman (16 Apr 2008)

Paul.J":181grppx said:


> have the new ext as a finishing shop



Or a gloating shop  

Looking good, Waka.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## OPJ (16 Apr 2008)

This is looking good. Good progress for a part-time builder!


----------



## NeilO (16 Apr 2008)

Waka, 
I would go along with Paul J, and have a door rather than knock the whole wall down, using the extension as a "clean" room for finishing/ assembly..dependant on how badly you need the extra space.

but the jobs a good`un and I`m not in the least bit envious, honest   :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Waka (16 Apr 2008)

Neil/Paul J

I understand your point of having a door and using it for finishing etc, its a very good idea and if I didn't already have an additional area for finishing then I'd go along with that idea, I use half of the double garage as a finishing area, I'd like it all but HID's needs somewhere for the car.

The extension is going to be used for mainly the hand tool area, there will be small machines like the mortizer, drill press, sharpening machines and possibly the sanding machines. all the big machinery will stay in the main workshop area.

Paul C, no such thing as a gloating shop is there?


----------



## Paul Chapman (16 Apr 2008)

Waka":2ni2urwh said:


> Paul C, no such thing as a gloating shop is there?



Not yet, but there probably will be when you've finished your extension :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## NeilO (16 Apr 2008)

Waka wrote


> no such thing as a gloating shop is there?


with a workshop bigger than mine already, now an extension to the workshop, and somewhere to use as a finishing room, I think you can gloat all you want Waka....

seriously not envious at all, NOT!!!!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Gary (16 Apr 2008)

Waka":2wwzwcje said:


> I'd like it all but HID's needs somewhere for the car.



It's called the driveway mate. :wink:


----------



## Shultzy (16 Apr 2008)

Waka, if you knock the wall down you could put in a plastic folding door

http://www.chindwelldoors.co.uk/catalog ... -78x30.htm

This retains the space of a full opening but allows the new extension to be kepd dust free when working in your main shop.


----------



## Waka (16 Apr 2008)

Shultzy

The idea of folding doors does have a certain appeal, when the build is complete I'll have to give it some thought.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Apr 2008)

Blimey Waka, my workshop was smaller than yours before you started! 

and I don't have a seperate 'finishig shop'

or a seperate 'board storage' shop :wink: 

looking good mate, bet you can't wait


----------



## Waka (21 Apr 2008)

Today was one of those wet ones where you think nothing is going to get done.

My builder turned up minus his mate, so it was down to me to help put the roof on, I have to say I'm glad I don't do this for a living, I was Knackered at the end of the day. The main thing is we made good progress after the rain had stopped.






Thats not me on the roof, I've got more hair than that.










There's a few things left to do on the roof, got to be done tomorrow becasue its fibre glassing on Wednesday.

The wall between to to shops comes down tomorrow, this will allow me to insulate and lay the floor, also the walls and ceiling.

I had the alarm people around today so that I can extend the alarms from the existing shop through to the extension. Its really started to come together and myn prediction of having it up and running by the end of the month is looking promising.


----------



## Waka (23 Apr 2008)

Had a good couple of days working on the extension, after putting up the fascia board and guttering it was time to start taking down the wall, this was not as easy as I thought.

This was yesterdays work:











At last after a coup,e of hours the wall is down.





Early this morning the fiberglass guys arrived, they got the first layer on in a coup,le of hours, they'll be back tomorrow for the final coat should the weather be ok, but at least its now waterproof.






For me it was floor laying, I've used 2x2 battens with insulating slabs between, this is covered by the T&G waterproof flooring.











Had some time over so I used this to pack insulation between the joists, tomorrow I will fix the plasterboard, then it will be onto the walls.











Things are going really well, so with luck I could be working out of the extension by the middle of next week.


----------



## Paul Chapman (23 Apr 2008)

That's looking good, Waka. That glass fibre stuff you've had the roof done with looks similar to the stuff we had when our flat roofs needed replacing. Excellent stuff - much better than felt.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Paul.J (23 Apr 2008)

Yes Waka it does look a good job and seems to have all happened quickly :shock: 
What is the *fibreglass* roof material you've had :?: Any info on it.


----------



## Philly (23 Apr 2008)

I popped by today to take a look at Waka's extension and it looks pretty good!  
Was amazed how much bigger the place looked (and wondered how he ever managed in his "old" workshop). Natural light makes a huge difference to a workshop!
Look forward to seeing it complete,
Keep up the good work,
Philly


----------



## Waka (23 Apr 2008)

Paul.J":b1g86cmw said:


> Yes Waka it does look a good job and seems to have all happened quickly :shock:
> What is the *fibreglass* roof material you've had :?: Any info on it.



The edgesthat come over the fascia are preformed fiberglass mouldings, these are screwed to the roof. The roof is then covered with fiberglass matting, not sure what the mixture is but I think its some sort of gel thats poured on and covers the matting, this goes off in about an hour. It cures for about 24 hours and then another coat of thicker gel type stuff covers the lot.

It's more costly than felt but last for a very long time. Hope this helps.


----------



## devonwoody (24 Apr 2008)

Looks a very nice additon to the workshop, are you going to plumb some radiators in?


----------



## Anonymous (24 Apr 2008)

Looking fantastic Waka, a bit of careful tool arrangement and you'll have the workshop I dream of  

Thye built it nice and quickly too :shock:

I'm gonna have to drop by again when it's finished and have a play


----------



## Waka (24 Apr 2008)

devonwoody":2ormky7g said:


> Looks a very nice additon to the workshop, are you going to plumb some radiators in?



DW

Don't think I'l need any radiators by the time I've finished with the insulation, not had to rely on any heating in the old shop since I covered everything, I think the lowest temp in there during the winter was 9 C and thats still comfortable to work in.


----------



## devonwoody (24 Apr 2008)

Thats a nice winter temp. but I reckon you will need airconditioning instead.


----------



## Waka (26 Apr 2008)

Thelast couple of days have again been productive, once the flor was down it allowed me to tackle the ceiling and start insulating the walls.

I only took a couple of hours to put the plasterboard on the ceiling, it was then a case of battening the walls for the insulation, this took the rest of the day.







Today I started boarding up the walls, I did think that it would take more than a day, but I finished by mid afternoon. I have left the bits over the window so the alarm guys can conceal the cables.











With that out the way I decided to start on the electrics, I'm putting 10 double sockets in the extension, it will just be a continuation of the existing ring main.











I'll be putting up 4 1.5 m strip lights for early morning and late evening working.

I must say its been strange being in the workshop and being able to look out the windows.

No more work until Monday now where I hope to have the electrics complate. Tuesfday and Wednesday will be taken up with hanging cupboards and moving in the lathe, bench etc.


----------



## devonwoody (27 Apr 2008)

Waka, now you are retired have you noticed that its a wonder that you ever had time to be employed?


----------



## Waka (27 Apr 2008)

devonwoody":2hsrnn4r said:


> Waka, now you are retired have you noticed that its a wonder that you ever had time to be employed?



Thats very true the difference being you can fill your days with what you want to do. I guess us retirees are blessed with being able to spend unlimited time in the workshop doing what we love.


----------

